# foreign body in vagina



## rleif1sun (Aug 23, 2018)

existing patient is being seen due to having object inserted in vagina but was unable to remove. after examination doctor assured patient that nothing found in vagina and most likely fallen out on its own. which ICD10 code do i use? T19.2XXA is diagnosis for FB but in this case there was no FB seen.


----------



## dhoag (Aug 23, 2018)

Hello,
My thoughts are, if there was any sign/symptom I would code it to that. If not, and indeed there was a known f.b. that was no longer I would still use the T code due to the fact that there was a previous known f.b.

Donna


----------



## thomas7331 (Aug 24, 2018)

I would use Z03.89 - Encounter for observation for other suspected diseases and conditions ruled out.  The foreign body diagnosis would not be appropriate because, as you have indicated, the provider has determined that this condition did not exist.


----------

